# Lucy on her way!



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico and I are getting the house ready. We've made a "safe" area in the kitchen and one on the bedroom for Lucy. She arrives Wednesday night>

I forgot just how much work is involved in this bringing home the baby process! But we're ready!! I don't think DH is fully prepared yet.:suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How exciting for you. Can't wait to see pics of the new furbaby.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

my place is mostly set up and arranged for the dogs...looking forward to seeing your new addition.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck...can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Two more sleeps and Lucy will be home!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

How great! A new adventure starts in two days. It is always a special time when you add a new family member.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

iluvhavs said:


> I forgot just how much work is involved in this bringing home the baby process! But we're ready!! I don't think DH is fully prepared yet.:suspicious:


It is SO much work..but it's so worth the work when your pup comes home. 
I bought my DH several sets of earplugs... it was one of the best investments that I made...lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Good luck! I'm sure Lucy will fit right in.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting! You're in for a fun, happy and occasionally frustrating time as the babies adjust to each other. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of them together. We're on countdown.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*The meetup*

I've been reading about introducing the new pup to the current "only child". There's lots of advice on introducing them in a neutral area, etc. ...but Rico is so happy to meet all that I wonder if that's necessary.

Anyone have any advise on the initial meeting?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I bet they will do fine together and you will have a lot of laughs watching them play. I'm looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on the new baby, Rory! How fun! I would suggest Rico meet little Lucy outside, maybe in the front yard or driveway. It's not a huge deal, esp. if you have a loving, social butterfly like Rico, but it might just help a bit. You can have them sniff each other and walk around the grass, etc., for a few minutes before having Rico walk into the house first, then Lucy following. 

We want pics!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Only one more day now and I'm so jealous! IWAP!!! DH says "NO, we need new carpet!" We're waiting until Scooter is a tiny bit older before we get it and he said once we do that there will be no new puppy. :nono: At least I'll get new carpet though!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

What a darling name! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Have to wait one more day. She's not flying until late tonight. Will arrive in Thursday AM, I hope!

We're ready........


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

'Experts' say to have them meet on neutral ground but I've never done that. Mine are so happy to see someone new that it's a couple minutes of sniffing and then the puppy is in the pack and when it wears out, it's curled up to my standard poodle........BUT I know my dogs very well and know how they will react.
You know your dog best and I'd go with my gut feeling.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you have the right idea, Jan. I think I'll bring Lucy into the backyard to pee and bring out Rico to meet her. Then it's in the house and settling in. 

I pick her up at Logan airport tomorrow early morning. Wahoo! Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> I think you have the right idea, Jan. I think I'll bring Lucy into the backyard to pee and bring out Rico to meet her. Then it's in the house and settling in.
> 
> I pick her up at Logan airport tomorrow early morning. Wahoo! Pictures coming soon.


Oh What time????? Just ignore the crazy lady with the camera when you get there LOL


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

:lalala:

Oops, that should be LOL not lalala.........


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rory. you did read about the September New England playdate Leeann and I are hosting? You must come and bring rico and little lucy. we don't really snatch other people's puppies we just turn green with envy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:

Boston's traffic is too crazy in the morning, I guess I will wait till you get home and post some pictures.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

No, I did not read about the play date and can only find the June date when I search. 

Point me in the right direction please!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rory, I pm'd you but here is the link to the MA playdate thread...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5599&highlight=playdate


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Missy said:


> Rory. you did read about the September New England playdate Leeann and I are hosting? You must come and bring rico and little lucy. we don't really snatch other people's puppies we just turn green with envy.


inhale some puppy breath for me !


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Could not have gone better! Continental Airlines had her ready for me to pickup within 5 minutes of landing! She was perfect. A little timid, but home now and ready to go. I forgot just how small these little guys are!

She's walking around getting the lay of the land. Rico is so excited about the whole thing. They have smelled every inch of each other. Every now and then she gives him a little growl to let him know she's not his toy. So cute!!

I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad to hear that her flight went well and that Lucy is home! 
WE need LOTS and lots of pictures


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Lucy, cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm so happy for you, Rico & Lucy.
Glad her trip home went well!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome home little girl. Hopefully we will get to meet you before you get too big. Congrats Rory.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How in the world did I miss this? *Welcome home Lucy.* Can't wait to see her first pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lucy is adorable. Welcome home little girl!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Rory, I am so happy for you! You are ALL going to have soooo much fun!
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Lucy, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a few pictures. Not the best quality, snapped on the fly. Will keep trying for better! She's a chocolate sable. I think she'll turn pewter except for the back of her neck, tail and ears. Lots of red mixed in too. Should be interesting to see how she changes.

Rico wouldn't leave her alone. He doesn't want to miss a thing and has to let her know he's bigger and here first.

Excuse Rico's ears. I went nuts when he got his ear infection a few weeks ago and clipped all the hair off his ears. Silly me....at least it grows back.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, she is adorable. I love her coloring. I want to see the changes also, so you will have to continue to post lots of pictures. I know you are going to really enjoy the next few months with the puppy play. Welcome!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is so adorable Rory. It sounds like Rico is very excited to have a new little sister.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is a little beauty.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She is adorable. I love chocolate colored dogs. 
It'll be fun to watch her change color as she grows so be sure to post LOTS of pictures..


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is just adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful and I'm jealous! Rico must look so big next to her, like when you bring home a new baby and your other children look so big! Congrats!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Rory!!!! I am breathless. Lucy is beautiful... leeann and I will be stopping by with baby gifts so we can inhale puppy breath before she grows up... Enjoy her. 

ps. Rico ain't to shabby either. he is a beauty too.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Simply BEAUTIFUL. :biggrin1: IWAP*


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucy is adorable!!!!!! I love her coloring!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness is she cute!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what a pretty shade of chocolate - I've never seen one like this before - so lovely. What fun.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

last night was a little long.....I set her up in the bathroom adjoining our bedroom. She went right to sleep but was up, as expected, at 2:30 and 5:30. After we took a trip outside for pees and poops, she went back in her pen, but the little Houdini managed to wiggle her way out and slept beside the bed on my bathrobe, that was tossed in a heap on the floor.Tonight I'll move her pen beside the bedroom so I can dangle my hand in. Will also block those escape holes ;-)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think that just shows her brilliance. "luuucccyyyy you got some 'spainin to do"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! She is so cute, and she sounds like she's going to be a little firecracker. Give us more pics!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Adorable .. I love her coloring . it seems to me she is getting you guys trained .. it is funny how they do it - somehow they convince you that this is a much better way ..
As to the person who was going to get new carpeting first .. Well I have picked up most of my carpets .. I loved my carpets but the dogs love them to .. They are just too big of a tempatation !!
its those pee pee pads - they never seem to forget it was OK ..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm the new carpet one...considering I cleaned uke: off the carpet this morning, car sick I think because he hadn't had breakfast yet, I wish I could pull up the carpet! LOL


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

4 letters....


I
W
A
P

.... badly!

Welcome Lucy!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She is so pretty. 
I want a chocolate puppy! I guess that would be *IWACP*.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . please update us on her day ! And maybe just 1 more pic, please please please...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such a pretty puppy! You're causing chocolate lovers to go wild!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Love that coloring and that face! OMG IWAP too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a little doll. Glad her flight went well and all is good!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, we survived two grandkids sleeping over. We had our 3 and 5 year old girls over for the night. They must have sat and watched Lucy for hours! Luckily they love Rico and gave him a big workout. He feels better now.

Lucy is doing just great. She has been sleeping from 11:00PM to 4:30AM. After a quick trip out to pee, she falls back down to sleep until 7:00AM. PERFECT!! How could I have been so lucky??

She's trying to get Rico to let her laydown with him. He's still leery of her getting too up in his face, but he can be easily talked into a romp around the house.

He doesn't mind her being in his food, or trying to steal his biscuits or his ball. Things are going very well!










He's so proud


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, after a few really bad weeks, a sweet friend directed me to this thread for a little, much needed, puppy breath.

She is an absolute beauty!! It sure does sound like she is a wonderful pup! I will keep checking back for more great pics.

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

*Lucy meets the garden angel*

An introduction please..........


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh...I'm in LOVE! 
she is just the sweetest little girl :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

She is a sweetie - a little angel in her own right ..


----------

